# Yummy Marv!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Just thought I'd introduce you to my new buck I picked up today from NaomiR.
The children named him Marv from Charlie and Lola (Cbeebies tv) he is a semi longhaired satin dove tan and very yummy!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh! I love marv. I want marv


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

OOh, he is lovely!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh bless him he looks so cute :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

:mrgreen: i love red eyed mices .. it's a very cute ones


----------

